# Jedes Steam-Spiel laggt (heftig)



## RaziiBoy (10. April 2013)

Seit zwei Tagen versuche ich die Spiele in meiner Bibliothek zuspielen, ohne Erfolg.
Bei jedem Spiel fangt es an zulaggen ohne Ende, sobald ich meine Maus bewege.
Die FPS brechen immer ein und es wird unspielbar. Allerdings passiert, das nur bei meinen Steam-Spielen, meine anderen Spiele z.B. bei Origin oder wo anders kann ich ohne Probleme spielen.
Folgende Fehlerquellen habe ich bereits untersucht aber ohne Erfolg:
- sämtliche Treiber neuinstallieren
- andere Maus anschließen
- Steam neuinstallieren
- Registry clearen
- SetPoint deinstallieren

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem helfen.

Meine Ausrüstung:
-i7 2600
-8 GB Ram
-Radeon HD 6950
-Windows 7


----------



## joel3214 (10. April 2013)

Ist Steam auf einer anderen Platte installiert als z.b. Origin?
Wenn ja kann es sein das die Platte ab sterben ist.
Lagt es oder sind es Ruckler was ich eher denke wegen deinen FPS Einbrüchen ?


----------



## RaziiBoy (10. April 2013)

Ja du hast recht es ruckelt eigentlich aber permanent. Steam hab ich auf der selben Platte wie Origin aber auf einer anderen Partition als Windows und Origin.


----------



## der_knoben (10. April 2013)

O2 oder 1&1 Kunde?

Sind das Multiplayerspiele oder Single-Player?


----------



## RaziiBoy (11. April 2013)

Ich  bin Telekom Kunde und es ruckelt bei allen Steam-Spielen egal ob Single- oder Multiplayer.


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2013)

Steam bitte mal im offline-modus starten, wenn es dann immer noch ruckelt, liegt es zu 99,9999999% nicht an steam.


----------



## RaziiBoy (11. April 2013)

Hab jetzt mal Steam im offline-modus gestartet und es hat immer noch geruckelt. Steam hab ich auch schon in-game ausgeschaltet gehabt.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung das Problem ist nach dem ersten Neustart nach Installation von Red Orchestra 2 aufgetreten.


----------



## TheFlyyer (22. August 2013)

hey,
das gleiche Problem habe ich auch ! 
habe gestern counter strike global offensive gekauft/runtergeladen 
es hast super funktioniert 
dann am nächsten tag habe ich steam gestartet und gesehen
das red orchesta 2 sich aktualisiert ich habe gewartet bis es fertig ist
und dan als ich cs go spielen wollte hat die maus bewegunt TOTAL gelagt
also alles hat funktioniert außer meine sicht ( maus bewegung ) 
hast du den schon eine lösung gefunden ? 
ich lösche grad mein red orchsta 2 ... 

glg TheFlyyer


----------

